# Old 80s Plastic Pond Boat has cracks in it



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

only one way to fix that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5RlcP-4JE


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

I got it fixed, it is now my sons sand box...... ;D


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

haha I was gonna say gflex! Plastic welding works good as long as you do it properly...I repair bumpers at work all the time


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe I should clarify.....The fix was making it my sons sand box! 
After uncovering more cracks with each sanding, it was too much to work to make the project fun!

I will just buy a Jon Boat to replace it!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Probably for the best. I've found that once you end up with cracks it means the plastic has gotten brittle and will just break again at the edge of the fix.

Swamp


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

It will be painted Elmo Red and will have a matching Custom Red Tarp to cover it when he is not playing in it.

I still get to have some fun making into a sandbox for him!

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

You so need to put a matching Bimini on it!


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

Good Idea! I will have to post pictures of it once I get it done!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is going to be the ultimate micro draft - that [email protected] floats on dew


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

I really should stop thinking about this boat ur sand box... 

I can give it T-Top made out of PVC and a Plastic Tarp!

Yes, the boat will draft 4" of grass!


----------

